# Sasuke vs. Bee



## Rocky (May 9, 2013)

Location: Taka vs. Bee
Distance: 10m
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: Bijuu Mode, Amaterasu.


----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

Current Sasuke? Does Bee even have anything to get through Susanoo? Not implying anything, just curious.

What's Susanoo's durability? 

Only way I see Bee winning is if he activates V2 right off the back and blitzes, but even against an Akatsuki member, he didn't result to that until later. But then again, he didn't really have knowledge on the enemy, but he has pretty good knowledge on Sasuke. 

I don't think Sasuke used Susanoo on Killer Bee, so he may not even know he has it, so I don't see an initial blitz from Bee at match start, he was pretty successful with his swords the first time, so he may resort to that at first which gives Sasuke enough time to put up Susanoo.

So I'm giving this to Sasuke with Susanoo spam.


----------



## ueharakk (May 9, 2013)

Sasuke's susanoo probably can't penetrate bee's V2 cloak, Bee's V2 lariat probably can't penetrate Sasuke's armored susanoo in a single blow.  Sasuke easily repairs damage between lariats, both go at it for some time.

Enton magatamas and kagutsuchi eventually light up the battlefield.  Kirin disables bee's cloak and Sasuke disables bee.


----------



## Rocky (May 9, 2013)

Question.

What does Susano'o do to Bee.


Amaterasu is restricted. Therefore, Enton Manipulation is also restricted as there is no fire present to manipulate.


----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

Well Sasuke still has Kirin. Susanoo protects him from Bee while he preps it and then he can GG him with that.


----------



## Sougo (May 9, 2013)

Sasuke should win this by spamming Susano'o arrows, or possibly Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Rocky (May 9, 2013)

I doubt Sasuke can use Kirin and Susano'o simultaneously. He has to guide the lighting bolt with his hand, and Susano'o would block the connection.

If Sasuke deactivates Susano'o to use Kirin, he's open for attack.


----------



## Jagger (May 9, 2013)

Amaterasu is Sasuke's trump card against Bijuu like Hachibi. Without it, his schances lower a lot and we need to take into account Barrage Bijuudama, but considering even Sasuke came out unharmed from one without Susano'O, he could survived it. The problem is that his current Susano'o dont' have any tanking feat at all, so we can't be sure if it will be strong enough to withstand all those proyectiles.

The only way Sasuke can win is through Susano'O, without Ama or Enton, Kirin seems to be out of the picture.



EDIT: Just saw BM is restricted, this is hard as fuck. I don't have a proper decision. The problem is that Kirin's setup will take too muich time considering Sasuke's basic Katon won't have the same effect as Itachi's Ama during his fight with him.


----------



## Bonly (May 9, 2013)

We've already seen some Jin's in V2 get hit by Kakashi's Raikiri and seem perfectly fine so Sasuke's Chidori and its variations shouldn't get through either. We have seen Sasuke put B under a genjutsu while in V1 and B still kept his cloak on so the same should happen while B is in V2. Genjutsu, as we have seen before, won't do much good against B. We've already seen B brush off Sasuke's kick in CQC as well as B beat Sasuke in Kenjutsu.

Sasuke's Katon's and Rations aren't going to do much as B can dodge/tank most(if not all) of them as well as can do well against Sasuke's Genjutsu. Sasuke can only prolong his survive by using Susanoo which should hold up against B's attacks for a while. B now has Kisame's sword, Samehada, which loves to eat chakra and since Susanoo is made out of nothing but pure chakra, Samehada should slowly starts to drain Susanoo as well as Sasuke as long as B is quite close to Sasuke. It might take a while but B will get the job done and would likely win more times then not.


----------



## ueharakk (May 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Amaterasu is restricted. Therefore, Enton Manipulation is also restricted as there is no fire present to manipulate.



I get what you're trying to say now, but for the sake of future threads, aren't the black flames called enton and amaterasu just the technique that fires those black flames at whatever the person is looking at?  I'm saying this because I'm pretty sure sasuke doesn't use amaterasu in order to create the enton orb from susanoo that fires magatamas and can create arrows + swords.

Anyways, without being able to use the black flames, sasuke's best bet would be to hit bee with a susanoo arrow or stab him with the generic susanoo swords.  

Considering the crap that the cloaks of V2 jinks have blocked in  the past it's very iffy if those attacks can indeed penetrate the cloak.  

I would like to point out one thing about the V2 cloak vs raikiri that I believe pretty much everyone on NF has overlooked.  It's the fact that although raikiri failed to harm Han, it did in fact do significant damage to the actual cloak.  And here's the proof.  if you look closely at the scan of raikiri vs V2 cloak you'll see that raikiri has successfully peeled back a good portion of the cloak exposing a portion of the jink's clothing:
*Spoiler*: __ 








So they aren't completely impervious to attacks like raikiri and thus I think a direct shot of something like a susanoo arrow or sword stab can harm bee within the cloak (although if it's anything like kurama's, it's constantly healing him).  So I guess in the end it is a battle of attrition, and the winner would be whoever can hold their technique up the longest: bee or Sasuke.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 10, 2013)

It could go either way. Sasuke needs to be precise in order to win. He needs to plan, because Bee could take him out. I definently would give this to Sasuke, his MS gives him the advantage. Chidori is still included so he'd win.


----------



## UchihaSasukeSama (May 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Question.
> 
> What does Susano'o do to Bee..



Question.

Do you read the manga?

I will explain later...



Sougo said:


> Sasuke should win this by spamming Susano'o arrows, or possibly Tsukiyomi.



Sasuke's state of mind is IC here in this thread. An IC Sasuke doesn't spam Susano'o arrows.


----------



## Larcher (May 10, 2013)

Well we've seen that Bee is superior of the two in Base when he won in kenjutsu he was just to fast for Sasuke then we have Tsukuyomi which won't work on Bee since he's imune to genjutsu so due to what we've seen Sasuke has no choice but to go in susano which ultimatly means Bee would ahve to go v2 Hachabiwhich is fast enough to dodge the susano arrow in my opinion at this point in time Sasuke will Be in the early stage of suasno like the ribcage the lariat would penetrate the rib but no harm to Sasuke would really happen and would just regrow then go further into the suano form most likely final form i don't see a biju bomb having affect on this phase of susano so what would happen is Bee outlasts him after extreme difficulty or sasuke catches him off guard eventually personally i favour Bee 30/50 times.


----------



## Krippy (May 10, 2013)

Depends on how quickly Sasuke decides to use Susanoo arrows, don't know if they can piece V2 cloak but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they can

Sasuke has already shown he can use katons while in Susanoo so setting up Kirin isn't out of the question either

I'd give it to Sasuke 9/10


----------



## Stermor (May 11, 2013)

since when do susanoo arrows have feats of hurting anything even close to bee's durability??  i would really like to see feats of susanoo arrows hurting/destroying anything usefull.. 

bee tanked a lariat without damage in base.. pretty sure bee can just backhand susanoo arrows in his tailed forms.. 

this is ofcourse if he isn't fast enough to disappear from sasuke view.. which is not unlikely(it is extremly likely even).. with v2A beeing able to do it.. and bee in tailed forms beeing pretty close speed.. plus he already shunsined fast enough that sasuke lost sight of him.. 

anyway kirin is the only thing that might(and i repeat might) hurt bee in tailed forms.. and since the kyuubi shroud given to many people was able to tank the juubi's version of kirin.. it is not unlikely that the hachibi shroud would tank it aswell.. especially with bee's raiton manipulation on his own... also bee can just stand close to sasuke.. 

and while lower versions of sasuke's susanoo where already breached by weaker attacks then what bee can dish out.. i really don't see what is stopping bee from just pounding susanoo into mush.. sasuke is going to run out of steam long before bee does.. 

anyway sasuke stand little to no chance against bee..

also can't bee just seal susanoo?? with his ink clones?


----------



## Radice (May 11, 2013)

Current Sasuke deafeats Bee easy...

Bee isn't fast enough to disappear from sasuke view.

Bee's Taijutsu is useless against the Enton with Susano'o. 
It very dangerous stay close to Sasuke to use only Taijutsu...


----------



## Stermor (May 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> Current Sasuke deafeats Bee easy...
> 
> Bee isn't fast enough to disappear from sasuke view.
> 
> ...



he did it before.. with a shunsin... karin required to sense him.. not really sure how you can prove he can't.. base bee reacted and stopped a lariat from his brother.. he is even faster in tailed forms.. 

while i can't prove tailed forms make him fast enough to dogde amaterasu.. it certainly makes him shitloads faster then sasuke.. who btw is slower then even base bee.. to the point he gets casually crushed in cqc.. so the speed gap is huge.. 

it is easy at this point prove sasuke can keep up.. give me scans of him moving at speeds higher then bee.. 

also sasuke does not have enton here(he has no acces to amaterasu.... so really not an issue here.. not that it would be a threat unless you can prove that sasuke can react to speeds he already failed to react before.. 

also can you say why sasuke engaging sasuke in cqc would be dangerous?? you do remember last time sasuke tryed to kick bee?? 

and again i kinda would like prove of sasuke's susanoo having the strentgh to compete with bee.. and the again speed.. and skill..


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2013)

It's not going to happen right away, but Sasuke will eventually get a good stab/cut on B with his Susano'o blade and that'll wreck B's mobility, leaving him vulnerable to subsequent attacks. Then it's just a matter of attacking until B is dead.


----------



## Stermor (May 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> It's not going to happen right away, but Sasuke will eventually get a good stab/cut on B with his Susano'o blade and that'll wreck B's mobility, leaving him vulnerable to subsequent attacks. Then it's just a matter of attacking until B is dead.



kinda want proof for susanoo stabbing bee.. first that sasuke can react to speed bee can manage.. 

second that he is skilled enough to stab bee.. 

thridly that susanoo is capable of breaching bee?s tailed forms.. 

and this is all with the idee susanoo can withstand a lariat.. which we know breaks all others foms below this one.. 

if you can provide that, you might be right.. but as far as i know sasuke has already failed to react to bee, and bee has much better speed feats.. secondly bee?s swords skill are already significantly superior to sasuke?s as is he in most other skills.. and susanoo's strentgh feats are no where near even the strnetgh feats of base bee.. let alone him in his tailed forms.. 
and then there is the tailed forms shroud which seems rather impressive (kyuubi's shroud divided to many people, versus hachibi on his own?? )


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

> is easy at this point prove sasuke can keep up.. give me scans of him moving at speeds higher then bee..



Sasuke is more Speed than Bee in his tailed Form.


Remember in this Fight Sasuke was Sick and he doesn't know know to how to use his MS.










> also can you say why sasuke engaging sasuke in cqc would be dangerous?? you do remember last time sasuke tryed to kick bee??




Are you serious?
Bee got Owned in Bijuu form by Amaterasu.




FMS Sasuke  is on a whole different planet compared to the Sasuke who was still testing the Mangekyo for the first time

Sasuke is capable of using Amaterasu while Susanoo is up. This pretty much gives him the match. I doubt B will do any damage to Sasuke while he's shrouded in perfect form Susanoo. That, and once Sasuke shrouds himself in perfect Susanoo, he can easily blitz Amaterasu at B.

Again Taijutsu is useless against Sasuke.
If Bee try to use or stay close to Sasuke.
He can Easily Crushed  or burned:


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

The black flames are restricted.


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The black flames are restricted.




Bijuu form Too?
Then only  Taijutsu is more useless...

Amaterasu variations like Enton or Enton Magatama are restricted to?


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

All things that utilize the black flames are restricted.


----------



## joshhookway (May 12, 2013)

Bee wins. Samehada absorbs Susanoo and nothing Sasuke does will penetrate the cloak.


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Bee wins. Samehada absorbs Susanoo and nothing Sasuke does will penetrate the cloak.



Samehada can't absorb Susano'o.

if he try to use Samehada. Bee need to stay close to Susano'o.
Sasuke will not stand still
He  has many options to finish Bee when he try to do this:


Crushed
susano'o Sword
Arrow
Burned


----------



## joshhookway (May 12, 2013)

Samehada eats chakra. Susanoo is chakra


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> Samehada can't absorb Susano'o.
> 
> if he try to use Samehada. Bee need to stay close to Susano'o.
> Sasuke will not stand still
> ...



It can shave pieces of Susanoo out. That could help Bee. 

If Bee uses V2, which should be stronger and faster than his V1, he should have no problem keeping tabs on Sasuke.

On top of that it is possible to argue how much of KN4/other Bijuu V2 abilities you can generalise to Bee. Each side having its own implications for the fight.


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Samehada eats chakra. Susanoo is chakra





But   absorbs  is not instantaneous.
Susano'o is too big and Sasuke can make another Susano'o anytime he want.



.
Sasuke can Crush or punch him away easily  when Bee try to stay close and Absorbs susano'o.


----------



## joshhookway (May 12, 2013)

Samehada instantly absorbed Bee's shroud, which has several times more chakra than Susanoo. Susanoo's punch isn't doing shit to Bee's Shroud.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2013)

Stermor said:


> kinda want proof for susanoo stabbing bee.. first that sasuke can react to speed bee can manage..



Kisame reacted in time to block B's V2 Lariat. Sasuke is faster than Kisame. He should be able to at least counterattack when B charges him.



> second that he is skilled enough to stab bee..



He put a Chidori in the Raikage. I don't think there are any issues with his "skill," whatever that's supposed to mean.



> thridly that susanoo is capable of breaching bee?s tailed forms..



We saw Itachi's cut through an entire field of Shikkotsumyaku that had been empowered with Senjutsu like it wasn't even there. We've also seen Kakashi casually cut through V2 chakra cloaks with his Raiton Jutsu. At this point, it seems ridiculous to think that any V2 Jinchuuriki could simply stand there and let stabs from Susano'o just bounce off.



> and this is all with the idee susanoo can withstand a lariat.. which we know breaks all others foms below this one..



B's V2 Lariat didn't break Samehada+Kisame... I'm gonna go ahead and say it doesn't even breach the tiny ribcage version of Susano'o.



> and susanoo's strentgh feats are no where near even the strnetgh feats of base bee.. let alone him in his tailed forms..



Base form Killer B was captured and restrained by Nagato's mechanized arms. Susano'o ripped through those arms like rice paper with one swing of its hand and saved B.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Samehada eats chakra. Susanoo is chakra



Susano'o is far stronger, denser chakra than Samehada has been shown to consume. B's V2 Lariat fully penetrated the blade before his chakra cloak was absorbed; even supposing it CAN absorb the Totsuka no Tsurugi (which may or may not be chakra), it's not doing so before the sword pierces/cuts through.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Base form Killer B was captured and restrained by Nagato's mechanized arms. Susano'o ripped through those arms like rice paper with one swing of its hand and saved B.




Onoki & Mei could take hits from Madara's gigantic Susano'o. They wouldn't be surviving Bee's lariat any time soon.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Onoki & Mei could take hits from Madara's gigantic Susano'o. They wouldn't be surviving Bee's lariat any time soon.



They took hits from Moku Bunshin Susano'o that were blatantly weaker than the original.

To say nothing of the obvious fact that Madara was toying with them, as he stated openly.

Of course, it's also kind of a "Lol, Kishi" because the same hit that Oonoki and Mei survived was also miraculously strong enough to knock out the Raikage and Tsunade. And, IIRC, the first one to get up was Oonoki. So Oonoki's durability > the Raikage's? Yeah, sorry, but no.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> They took hits from Moku Bunshin Susano'o that were blatantly weaker than the original.
> 
> To say nothing of the obvious fact that Madara was toying with them, as he stated openly.
> 
> Of course, it's also kind of a "Lol, Kishi" because the same hit that Oonoki and Mei survived was also miraculously strong enough to knock out the Raikage and Tsunade. And, IIRC, the first one to get up was Oonoki. So Oonoki's durability > the Raikage's? Yeah, sorry, but no.




?

It was the _original _Madara. 

He was toying with them, but that doesn't make his Susano'o punches any less powerful. If he's willing to throw columns of fire at them, I don't think he's worried about how hard he hits them.

The punch didn't knock anyone out, the pollen did. And ignoring that, regaining consciousness first says nothing about durability.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> ?
> 
> It was the _original _Madara.



There were also instances in which they were struck by the Moku Bunshin.

But fine.

Madara seems to have given them an open-palmed slap, and for some unexplainable reason, this was strong enough to knock the Raikage out without completely reducing the Tsuchikage and Mizukage to red vapor. 



> He was toying with them, but that doesn't make his Susano'o punches any less powerful. If he's willing to throw columns of fire at them, I don't think he's worried about how hard he hits them.



He didn't seem to care one way or another, but that doesn't change the fact that it's obviously inconsistent. Danzou gets crushed like a grape in the palm of Susano'o's hand and Nagato's mechanical arms get ripped off, but someone like the Mizukage can take a hit with no debilitating injuries to show for it? No.

Look what Susano'o did to this fucking tree.

Or this wall. Look how thick that motherfucking wall was.

Madara had to have been holding back.



> The punch didn't knock anyone out, the pollen did.



Said who?



> And ignoring that, regaining consciousness first says nothing about durability.



It shows that Oonoki was able to endure the hit better than the others, which must mean he had some kind of durability advantage that kept him from taking as much damage, because we know he doesn't have any advanced healing factor.


----------



## Stermor (May 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Look what Susano'o did to this fucking tree.
> 
> Or this wall. Look how thick that motherfucking wall was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

> not really, kakashi jutsu is already superior to sasuke's.. the same thing with susanoo.. itachi's is much better..



Are you Kiding?
Kakashi has only chidori.


Sasuke has a enormous Variations of Chidori and Has a Kirin.
Sasuke literally controls a thunder
Sasuke has a lot Better Raiton user than Kakashi.


The only diferece between Itachi And Sasuke susano'os.

Itachi has Totsuka and Yata.
And Sasuke has Enton Weapons and Arrows.

Nothing more.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 12, 2013)

Without Amaterasu and Enton, Sasuke really has no means other than the impractical Kirin to put Bee down. And with the latest feats the V1 shroud has gotten (currently equal to that of Madara's V3 Susano'o in sheer defense), I doubt Kirin can even dent Bee when he's in V2. Not to mention the fact Bee, with his current striking force feats could pierce Sasuke's Susano'o (given he should be far superior to Tsunade in sheer striking force and power which is enough to destroy Madara's Susano'o).

Arrows? Won't work or just avoided. Katons? Not even a scratch on Bee's shroud. Smashing? Yeah...won't work due to Bee's defensive feats.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Madara seems to have given them an open-palmed slap, and for some unexplainable reason, this was strong enough to knock the Raikage out without completely reducing the Tsuchikage and Mizukage to red vapor.




They didn't get knocked out by the punch.



> He didn't seem to care one way or another, but that doesn't change the fact that it's obviously inconsistent. Danzou gets crushed like a grape in the palm of Susano'o's hand and Nagato's mechanical arms get ripped off, but someone like the Mizukage can take a hit with no debilitating injuries to show for it? No.




Maybe it's just not as strong as V2 Bee. Bee's already stronger than the Raikage in Base, and then he goes though two power-ups, grows the bones of the fucking Hachibi's skull on his arm, and and rams it into his opponent and tears off their torso. Susano'o's hits have yet to compare. It's debatable that Susano'o is stronger than the Raikage all. It's just bigger...

The mechanical arms are not that durable. Naruto reduced the entire path to scrap metal with a mere Rasengan. And striking power doesn't equate to squeezing strength



> Look what Susano'o did to this fucking tree.
> 
> Or this wall. Look how thick that motherfucking wall was.
> 
> Madara had to have been holding back.




Wall and tree busting indicate that yes, Susano'o is strong as hell, but not necessarily strong enough to one shot superhuman ninja, like Bee can. Look what he _did_ to that fucking platform. That's a greater strength feat then any Susano'o except for Madara's mountain slicing. Bee's V2 lariat is more powerful still.

Danzou got _hooked_ by Susano'o and appeared to _get up_ without his body disappearing, indicating no Izanagi was used.





> Said who?




Reread it. 

The Kage _get hit_, The Kage _get up_, the Kage_ fall asleep_.





> It shows that Oonoki was able to endure the hit better than the others, which must mean he had some kind of durability advantage that kept him from taking as much damage, because we know he doesn't have any advanced healing factor.




Onoki was the first to wake up because of his "Stone Will" of whatever the fuck that Chapter emphasized. Susano'o didn't knock them out though. Flower tree world put them to sleep. You know, that Jutsu that puts people to sleep with the pollen spores?


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

> sasuke really has no means other than the impractical Kirin to put Bee down.



Sasuke can make kirin anytime he wants. 
Sasuke would use Kirin in first team 7 Reencounter
And during with his fight with Itachi if he only used katons.



And now He can protect himself with Susano'o while he waits kirin to be ready to use.




> And with the latest feats the V1 shroud has gotten (currently equal to that of Madara's V3 Susano'o in sheer defense), I doubt Kirin can even dent Bee when he's in V2.




 Kirin destroyed a mountain. And Itachi's Susanoo partially

kirin can kills  Bee easily. If it is not in his bijuu form
And even in his bijuu form he takes serious damage...



> Not to mention the fact Bee, with his current striking force feats could pierce Sasuke's Susano'o (given he should be far superior to Tsunade in sheer striking force and power which is enough to destroy Madara's Susano'o).




Bee does not have the physical strength to destroy Susano'o withiout bijuu bomb
Tsunade break Susanoo  V1 form.

Complete Susanoo is completely different

if Bee try to destroy Susano'o.
Sasuke can crushed, Punch or use his arrows.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> Sasuke can make kirin anytime he wants.
> Sasuke would use Kirin in first team 7 Reencounter
> And during with his fight with Itachi if he only used katons.


Kirin requires prep. Katons to heat up the sky, or Amaterasu to speed up the process. Bee won't let him get the Katons off to cause the weather anomalies.

Kirin was nonviable against Team 7 since there were no storm clouds, Sasuke hadn't done his Katons, and everything in that situation showed it wouldn't have been able to be used.


> And now He can protect himself with Susano'o while he waits kirin to be ready to use.


And since Bee has greater striking force than Tsunade, who can destroy Susano'o with her punches while in V2, not much protection.






> Kirin destroyed a mountain. And Itachi's Susanoo partially
> 
> kirin can kills  Bee easily. If it is not in his bijuu form
> And even in his bijuu form he takes serious damage...


We got a direct comparison between the V1 Shroud and Complete Susano'o this chapter. Both could tank the Ten-Tails Tenpenchii without damage. Thus, Kirin won't work. 


And no, Kirin didn't destroy a mountain, it destroyed a large, hollow hill.


> Bee does not have the physical strength to destroy Susano'o withiout bijuu bomb
> Tsunade break Susanoo  V1 form.
> 
> Complete Susanoo is completely different


Tsunade floored a Complete Susano'o with a SINGLE PUNCH and it was unable to get back up again. 

Bee's V1 Striking force completely blows Tsunade's striking force feats out of the water, and V2 makes him even stronger.


> if Bee try to destroy Susano'o.
> Sasuke can crushed, Punch or use his arrows.


Are you kidding? Bee can tank both, he has the feats in base, V1, and V2 to shrug off Sasuke's Susano'o punches (which are NOTHING compared to Tsunade's, Naruto's, A's, or Bee's striking feats) and the arrows should literally bounce off the shroud.

Bee in base can tank a blow stronger than Susano'o's physical feats can dish out.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Question.
> 
> What does Susano'o do to Bee.
> 
> ...



Bee will eventually run out of Juice, Sasuke with EMS shoots arrows all day, and his sword(which cut through tempered steel bones) would shred Bee, on contact. Susano kind makes this match.


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

Oh my God  This is the COMPLETE SUSANO'O:


Show me the page  When this Susano'o was destroyed. Bee has anything to destroy this version of Susano'o. 
Only with the first version Sasuke  was able  to defend a Raikage's liger Bomb.
Is not Easily break susano'o how you say... ??'
Sasuke will obviously not sit down  while Bee atacks
Sasuke can Crush or punch him away easily when Bee try to stay close  to him



> Are you kidding? Bee can tank both, he has the feats in base, V1, and V2 to shrug off Sasuke's Susano'o punches (which are NOTHING compared to Tsunade's, Naruto's, A's, or Bee's striking feats) and the arrows should literally bounce off the shroud.




You're the only Kiding with Me.
B was captured and restrained by Nagato's mechanized arms.
After this you really want to prove to me that any susano'o attacks Susano'o can't hit Bee?
Susano'o arrows and puchs has a lot more powerfull and speed than this.
Kakashi has 4,5 speed and his only reactions to escape the arrow is to use the Kamui

This arrow is more than speed than Bee.



Bee isn't fast enough to disappear from sasuke view.
Sasuke during is his fight with Bee without susano'o he was capacible to deflect Bee's number eights atacks.


Sasuke can easily follow Bee and hit him. 







> We got a direct comparison between the V1 Shroud and Complete Susano'o this chapter. Both could tank the Ten-Tails Tenpenchii without damage. Thus, Kirin won't work.
> And no, Kirin didn't destroy a mountain, it destroyed a large, hollow hill.



Are you really wants to compare  Ten tails with  Eight Tails? Madara used his Second Susano'o form.
If the second susano'o can survive  the ten tails atack
Eight tails can't do nothing.

Itachi with complete susanoo survived a thunder  with enormous destructive power
Again without Bijuu Bomb Bee has nothing to destroy Sasuke's complete susano'o.



Before Kirin:
_unhealable,_

_unhealable,_

Mountain being destroyed
_unhealable,_

After Kirin:
_unhealable,_

Where the mountain?! Tell me
Yes Kirin destroys the mountain and Can Kill Bee easily.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Bee will eventually run out of Juice, Sasuke with EMS shoots arrows all day, and his sword(which cut through tempered steel bones) would shred Bee, on contact. Susano kind makes this match.




Jinchuriki always wins the Stamina match.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Jinchuriki always wins the Stamina match.



Madara immediatly after gaining EMS fought Hashirama/Tobirama and some senju for about a whole day. Sasuke was easily keeping jutsu pace with Edo Itachi without feeling side effects, or becoming stamina drained. 

If this were a battle of attrition where both parties had evenly matched move sets, I would agree, but Complete Susano is going to kill Bee, way before Sasuke runs out of Juice. He has a severe long range, and short range threat against Bee, pretty much at all times. Hell he could pretty much start he match off in Base using Katons, in order to set up the heat for Kirin. Sit in susano, and destroy Bee's existence. 

Bee's only chance is killing Sasuke before he enters Susano, via his lower Tailed Beast Forms, after Sasuke lost his chest the first time, I think he learned a little lesson from fighting Bee up close unprotected.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Fair analysis.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> > Could you show a feat of Sasuke's Susano'o that can compete with the physical blows Bee can dish out? And seriously, I show you Bee's tanking feats yet you insist Sasuke can crush him with Susano'o? Seriously?
> 
> 
> Ei and Bee dish out near equal physical power(bee maybe a little more since he won the Lariat contest), Sasuke's Ribcage defended against a Liger Bomb which Raikage thought would OHKO him. Final/V3 susano aren't getting Penetrated by Bee. Sasuke was hit by him, and did not instantly die, meaning his durability(which is no where near susano's) was able to hold up, even if it was just a little, had the blow been enough to shatter susano, Sasuke's bones would have turned to dust.
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> Bee can destroys Sasuke Susano'o ONLY with TAIJUTSU by other hand Sasuke can't hit Bee with Susano'o.
> It's very funny. I can't consider this for a serious argument
> When Susano'o is very fast.
> And Raikage's liger  Bomb did nothing to incomplete  skeletal Susano'o
> ...


In base, Bee is physically superior to A when he's in his maximum powered state. A's Liger Bomb did damage Sasuke's incomplete Susano'o too, and still...that is a far less powerful strike than V1 Lariat did.

V1 Lariat destroyed a far larger area than A's Liger Bomb.




> Susano'o ripped through those arms like rice paper with one swing of its hand and saved B.


Well they were mostly wires and Susano'o hit the joints. You know, weak points? And still, if it can _manhandle Bee_ that means Asura Path's arms are stronger than Susano'o's physical feats due to feats, due to Bee being superior to his brother. Hell its not like they got into a tug a war with Bee or arm wrestling match.





> show me how V2 Is more faster than v1.
> Kakashi has the same Sasuke speed.
> kakashi with same speed and Sharingan to antecipate  attacks did nothing.
> 
> Susano'o and Arrow is a lot of more faster than Bee atacks.


Version 2 is a stronger state than Version 1. Its Biju Chakra condensed and shaped into Biju Form. Its another upgrade of speed, strength, and power to the Jinchuriki who achieves it. That...is kind of a well known fact Radice. Its like how Complete Susano'o is stronger than Incomplete Susano'o.

And no, they aren't. Bee was dancing around Sasuke and humiliating him, and he could move to another rock formation a bit away without Sasuke even REALIZING it. Sorry, feats show that Bee can avoid Susano'o and the Susano'o arrows. 


> Dude It's not just that they survived the same things doe not mean they have the same resistence


...both were hit by the Ten-Tails Tenpenchii. Madara needed his complete, full skinned Susano'o to survive it, while he was surprised that Naruto's distributed Version 1 cloaks to the entire alliance could survive it too. Thus, we have a direct comparison of durability between Susano'o and Version 1, which makes them equal in terms of defense.




> Itachi survived and then he make another Susano'o.
> This shows even if the Susanoo is broken can easily repair the damage


Itachi survived by the skin of his teeth. He had to completely reform Susano'o after Kirin, showing Kirin had broken through.


> The only diferece between susano'o is the weapons.
> And we didn't know if Itachi needs to use Yata to stop Kirin.


It was alluded to that Itachi needed Yata Mirror to block Kirin.

And Sasuke's feats are inferior to Madara's and Itachi's durability feats anyway, so why give him their feats?




> The Uchiha Hideout is a Top of the mountain
> move to another rock formation a bit away without Sasuke even REALIZING it.
> 
> And the side of the hideout there are over three mountains
> ...


Those four are very large hills. Mountains in Naruto tend to look like this, this, or this.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> You really want me to believe ONLY Lariat  can break higher versions of Susanoo?




If Sasuke want's to camp in full Susano'o, Bee waits him out with his massive stamina advantage.




> Susano'o ripped through those arms like rice paper with one swing of its hand and saved B.




Ok Niku.




> show me how V2 Is more faster than v1.




Common Sense. Bee has more of the Hachibi's Chakra amping his body.



> Susano'o and Arrow is a lot of more faster than Bee atacks.




Says who.




> Dude It's not just that they survived the same things doe not mean they have the same resistence





If Bee's cloak is anywhere near the level of the cloaks that survived the Tenpen Chi, then Sasuke won't be doing anything to Bee ever.


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

Dr. White Answered everything I wanted. I will not repeat this again
Anyway if Susano'o cant kill Bee ( sorry but Susano'o makes it easily)
Sasuke can protect himself with susano'o and prepares Kirin to kill Bee.




> Those four are very large hills. Mountains in Naruto tend to look like this, this, or this.



The only difference is the shapes
mountain come in different sizes or shapet
You don't know the resitence or the size between of mountains to say a thing like this...

Again  The Uchiha Hideout is a Top of the mountain 

Uchiha hideout:




Real size of Uchiha Hideout compared to this mountain:


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> Dr. White Answered everything I wanted. I will not repeat this again
> Anyway if Susano'o cant kill Bee ( sorry but Susano'o makes it easily)
> Sasuke can protect himself with susano'o and prepares Kirin to kill Bee.


You haven't proven than Susano'o can kill Bee. You're making a lot of assumptions and basing things on different Susano'o's. And you're downplaying and ignoring Bee's feats. And Kirin...again, takes too long, its not feasible. Susano'o will get pierced by a V2 Lariat.





> The only difference is the shapes
> mountain come in different sizes or shapet
> You don't know the resitence or the size between of mountains to say a thing like this...
> 
> ...


Those are comparisons to other hills in the area. 

Look at the size of those trees too, on a real mountain they'd be specks, but on the Uchiha Hideout? You can see individual trees and their heights. Now unless said trees reach over 100 meters high, they aren't going to show that much against a real mountain.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> > You haven't proven than Susano'o can kill Bee.
> 
> 
> Susano swords cut through Bone Forest, and cleanly cleaved Hydra's heads(Snakes ar extremely muscular, and cutting them cleanly even IRL is fucking extremely difficult, Hydra makes anaconda's necks look like toothpicks.) its hand easily crushes humans. Sasuke freaking smashed a building with his swords easliy taking down pillars.
> ...


----------



## Radice (May 12, 2013)

Yes champz the some  Lariat didn't break Samehada+Kisame will break Sasuke complete  Susano'o and Kill him


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> Yes champz the some  Lariat didn't break Samehada+Kisame will break Sasuke complete  Susano'o and Kill him


Kisame was dying, and it punctured and wounded Samehada. Forget that they REGENERATED from that, right? And that Samehada consumed the V2 shroud as well?


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Lariat vs. Susano'o is actually debatable in my opinion.

It did more damage to Kisame than Hirodura did, and Hirodura could break Madara's Susano'o. Not sure how Sasuke's compares to Madara's through.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Lariat vs. Susano'o is actually debatable in my opinion.
> 
> It did more damage to Kisame than Hirodura did, and Hirodura could break Madara's Susano'o. Not sure how Sasuke's compares to Madara's through.



That in of itself is debatable.

Lariat harmed the shit out of Kisame but he was pretty much laughing it off, and reached for Kisame with ease. After being done in by Hirudora, Kisame pretty much admitted defeat, and could barely move a muscle. the only reason he could kill himself was sheer willpower. 

Lariat failed twice to kill someone instantly, and even Nagato had time to absorb Bee's chakra after taking the impact(although he was Edo).

All in all I don't even see FRS busting a complete Susano enough to kill the user, so I def don't see lariat being enough.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Lariat harmed the shit out of Kisame but he was pretty much laughing it off, and reached for Kisame with ease. After being done in by Hirudora, Kisame pretty much admitted defeat, and could barely move a muscle. the only reason he could kill himself was sheer willpower.




The difference is that Kisame could heal from Lariat with Samehada, and he knew that...thus the laughing. The sword wasn't present during his fight with Gai.


I do admit that it would be odd for Bee to able to run through Sasuke's Susano'o at this point. I'm not sure of anything though. The Raikage's was making Sasuke's Rib-Cage his bitch...and while Final Susano'o is laughably more durable than the Rib-Cage, V2 Bee is laughably more powerful than Ei. Even if Bee can't bust a hole in it....I doubt Susano'o is going to give Sauce any sort of physical advantage.


----------



## Stermor (May 13, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Bee will eventually run out of Juice, Sasuke with EMS shoots arrows all day, and his sword(which cut through tempered steel bones) would shred Bee, on contact. Susano kind makes this match.



sorry but you think sasuke is going to outlast a jinchuuriki?? and one that is significantly more powerful then him?? lol...


----------

